# Puppy Names! Whatcha think? Name Idea's Welcome!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, As i have posted here before. Husband came back from Iraq, and in the time i spent with him, He begged for a puppy. In fact, Told me he wouldnt spend the 800 dollars on his dream gun. SO, i caved, and said yes. NOW i know i said his name previously. But its not sitting well with me! Idk why! So we have come up with a few names, some we both like, some he likes, and some i like. And if there is one YOU like thats not on the list, please share haha Here are pictures of the lil guy: He is a Dutch Shepherd/Belgian Malinois Mix. In fact Husband is taking him to socialize and Imprint. Play Tug while the police men are training their K9's.
















Originally : Aloysius Von Rivera-Polizeieckzahn.
Call name: Aloy
I think its the Aloy thing that turns me off! i like Alysius, but then whats a good call name? Since its a boy id feel weird saying Aly haha

Then there is Azrael Von Rivera-Polizeieckzahn.
Call Name Loki. Azrael, in the bible, is the angel of death. Loki, in the movie Dogma, is the name of the angel of death.

Last but not least is Odysseus Von Rivera-Polizeieckzahn.
Call name Ody. Means Wrathful. That one seems to flow the best to me...

I like this one better. Love how they have a meaning.

Im big on meanings, BUT i also like for it to flow well, and fit the dog.

And this dog is a bundle of ENERGY. go go go go go lol

ANY IDEA'S?! IM GOING CRAZY HERE!! :crazy:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

What is the name of his "dream gun"? Since he got the pup instead of the gun...


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> What is the name of his "dream gun"? Since he got the pup instead of the gun...


Ohh good idea!! What brand of gun was it? He could join our "Gun Club" here.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> What is the name of his "dream gun"? Since he got the pup instead of the gun...


haha sig sauer p226 9mm


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice!!! Sauer (well I dad been thinking Sawyer) was the name I had wanted to use for my next puppy. Got a G litter though, hence Glock.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ares~ God of War

Achilles~ 

Abraxas~ The name of a demon of lies and deceit

Helios~ The sun god

Adonis~ "my lord." 

Amos~ Means "strong." 

Anubis~ Name of a jackal-headed god of the underworld, meaning "royal child." 

Argos~ Greek name derived from the word _argos_, meaning "bright, shining" and "swift."

Cronos~ Means "time." 

Damon~ Greek name derived from the word _daman_, meaning "to tame, to subdue" and euphemistically "to kill." 

Kreon~ Greek name meaning "ruler."

Minos~ Greek name possibly derived from an ancient Cretan word for a "king."

Nikon~ Greek name derived from the word _nike_, meaning "conquest, victory." 

Perseus~ Perseus was a "destroyer" by profession, i.e. a "soldier," which is a fitting name for this legendary hero

Theron~ Greek name meaning "hunter."


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

How about "Sarge" then the dog outranks your husband


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Felon, Pistol, Hunter, Kojak, Cujo, Nemesis, Creton

Dagger (Dag for short)

Fury, Frenzy, Bane, Anvil, Igor, Maul 

Razor (Raz for short)

Rival, Steel, Titus, Titan, Tank, Turbo, 

Tracer (Trace for short)

Tazer (Taz for short)

Nitro, Jet, Lance, Halo, Arrow, Bullet, Cobra, Dash, Shooter, Sniper


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Girth said:


> How about "Sarge" then the dog outranks your husband


HAHAHA good one. we will see about that one 

He wants something from roman or greek mythology, or even biblical angels and/or demons.

He even said he liked Nero. The Roman Ruler.... idk though lol


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Ares~ God of War
> 
> Achilles~
> 
> ...


look at you! :wild: haha your awesome for helping out so much! Gah i love Perseus and Argos and Achilles. But not sure how to get a call name out of that thats shorter and easy to say? Like Perseus.... hmmmm.... Seus?:crazy:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

MrsWoodcock said:


> look at you! :wild: haha your awesome for helping out so much! Gah i love Perseus and Argos and Achilles. But not sure how to get a call name out of that thats shorter and easy to say? Like Perseus.... hmmmm.... Seus?:crazy:


Persy

Argos is already short

Ache or Chill?


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Zeus
Mars
Jason
Apollo
Ares (already mentioned? can't remember)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Jupiter* 
*Phoebus*
*Hermes* 
*Mercury* 
*Poseidon* 
*Neptune* 
*Hephasstus* 
*Vulcan* 
*Dionysus* 
*Bacchus* 
*Pan* 
*Eros* 
*Cupid* 
*Hades* 
*Pluto* 
*Artimus* 
*Demeter* 


*Oedipus* 
Hero of Thebes; solved riddle of the Sphynx; married his mother 

*Perseus* 
Son of Zeus; slayer of Medusa 

*Jason* 
Led Argonauts to search for Golden Fleece 

*Theseus* 
King of Athens; killed Minotaur 

*Minotaur* 
Half-human,half-bull who lived in the labyrinth on Crete 

*Atalanta* 
Fastest mortal, hunter of the Caladonian boar 

*Bellerphon* 
Mortal who rode Pegasus 

*Pegasus* 
White-winged horse 

*Atlas* 
Giant who supported earth on his shoulders 

*Narcissus* 
Beautiful human who fell in love with his image 

*Orpheus* 
Greatest musician married to Eurydice 

*Titans* 
Giants who ruled before the Olympic gods 

*Midas* 
Richest human; everything he touched turned to gold 


Greek Myth Gods and Heroes List


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Kirby (from the 60's TV show Combat)


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

How about Zeus? I recently met someone who said if he had a shepherd he'd name it "the Lord", the Lord is my shepherd...

Also please let your husband know I truly appreciate his service to our country.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

*OK!*
So.... My husband met up with the trainer and the puppy. Got to play and imprint! And as i am just stuck on Odysseus call name being Ody i said PLEASEEEEEE can we call him that. lol

His response: Ehhhhh. Baby, after spending some Quality Time with him, i think i wanna name him Achilles! Cause everytime he would chase me and go for my Achilles Tendon! :laugh:

So Achilles it is! Call name Akki.

On FB my status was as follows: 
Cooking chicken enchilada's with rice and cheese sauce in the oven. Brandons with Ody and the trainer. YES. i wanna call him Ody... short for Odysseus! lol

And Lorayne the Trainer responded with this:
'That is my old dogs name, Nelson said that dog is cocked and locked!'

HAHA Nelson is her Husband. They train together. 

Achilles is apparently Cocked and Locked lol :wild:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

MrsWoodcock said:


> HAHAHA good one. we will see about that one
> 
> He wants something from roman or greek mythology, or even biblical angels and/or demons.
> 
> He even said he liked Nero. The Roman Ruler.... idk though lol


I love mythology.  
Rayden is the Japanese God of thunder


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'd take the middle of the name and call him "Kill"


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I'd take the middle of the name and call him "Kill"


I suggested that as the call name lol Hubby said oh nooo i can see the lawsuits now?!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

video is uploading! and soon ill have an updated video of Achilles from my husband and the trainer playing tug and introducing him to different noises etc.... AH! so excited! Its uploaded on Facebook any way i can link that video to here?


----------

